# Female lucs eating eggs from other spicies ?



## Froggyboy (Nov 28, 2011)

planing on mixing my leucs wit R.variabilis (Southern) will they eat the eggs ?? or do they only eat their own ?


----------



## Froggyboy (Nov 28, 2011)

Anyone with an answer ?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

youre posting a question about mixed species behavior. Most folks on the board dont feel like this is a situation that benefits any of the animals involved, so youre unlikely to get a lot of input on this subject.

Ill venture a guess that the leucs might eat the eggs of other species, given the chance. Southern variabilis often lay eggs in places that might be hard for leucs to reach, so that may help. 

Id strongly suggest not mixing species in your vivs.


----------



## Froggyboy (Nov 28, 2011)

tnx for your answer, but why not mix them ?

I have a rather large tank, and what i read they live on different hights. so they wont see eachother that much.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

please use the search function to answer that question, there has been a LOT of discussion about it on here.


----------



## LoganR (Oct 25, 2013)

In the US, mixing is generally frowned upon (and that is putting it mildly). I believe it is much more common in European collections, but seldom with frogs of such different sizes. 

I would worry as much about Leucs eating (or at least trying to eat) newly morphed froglets as much as eating eggs.


----------



## Froggyboy (Nov 28, 2011)

I see why frogs like Leuc´s and Azur´s not shall be mixed, due to the fact that they can reproduce.

But in this case it wont happen.

Thanks for your answer.


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

Another reason why mixing is frowned upon is because if two species from completely different regions are mixed, a novel pathogen could be formed, which COULD have disastrous results on the hobby and/or environment.

That being said, if you are so bent on mixing, I would say at the very least, mix 2 species that live in the same region. For example, oophaga pumilio blue jeans and Dendrobates Auratus Costa Rica Green and blacks live in the same area and do coexist in the wild. (trust me, i've seen them together in Costa Rica). And design the tank very well so that there are different niches that both species can occupy.

Disclaimer: I am not encouraging mixing, just trying to give OP some better options if they are so bent on mixing.....


----------



## SCS1014 (Feb 16, 2010)

Some people just want to fight facts with what they want to do. Clearly if you think its a good idea and then actually post it online, you have done zero research. Good luck


----------



## dartfrogs (May 26, 2004)

I doubt they would eat the eggs of the R. variabilis as it is unlikely that they would even visit the likely laying sites that the variabilis would use. Over the past 20 + years we have had several enclosures that contained multiple species and, as long as the species chosen were non-aggressive, we have had no problems. One enclosure contained breeding groups of both E. tricolor and P. terribilis. Not only were there no issues between the frogs, but there were also no problems with the tadpoles developing together in the pools. There certainly are some species I would not mix with others simply because they are either too aggressive or too shy, but that is the only reason. 

What I have always found curious is that people will argue that mixing of species is not natural and can be stressful so why do it, however they have no problem taking an animal whose territory in the wild may be the size of their living room (at least) and may contain trees 20 meters tall and then put them into a box 18" cubed and feel good about it. Or, take a 10g tank and turn it into a "vert" to give them some extra climbing room as if that additional 6" will mean anything to a frog that may climb 60 feet several times a day. We do the best that we can with our animals yet often don't realize just how much we are modifying their environment when we try to fit them on our racks, shelves and frog rooms. Indeed, some of the people who have been doing this the longest are moving more toward larger enclosures with complete biotopes containing communities of species as it provides a much more natural environment for the frogs allowing them to display typical behaviors common in the wild, yet absent in captive collections.


----------



## Froggyboy (Nov 28, 2011)

Thank you !


----------



## Froggyboy (Nov 28, 2011)

Btw, what do you think about Benedicta togheter with Leuc's ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

What size enclosure are you planning on having them all in and would you mind posting pictures of it?


----------



## Froggyboy (Nov 28, 2011)

If possible in here -> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/89149-corner-tank-corals-darts-4.html

There are two halfes, separated with water.


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

First off, that is quite an impressive set up, good job!

I have never kept a mixed tank, so I won't speak on that...

I have however, added frogs (of the same species) to an enclosure where a group has already established themselves, and in my experience, I have found it _can_ lead to severe aggression and abnormal behaviors. Nowadays if I ever decide to add frogs to an established group I will remove all inhabitants, rearrange their enclosure a bit, and reintroduce all the frogs (new and old) in at the same time.

It looks as if you have had a nice size group of leucomelas in that enclosure for some time. I would venture to guess that they use every inch of space in that tank. Any new frogs you add, even ranitomeya, will constantly be invading the leucs established territory. I would urge you to be vigil in looking for any signs of aggression and "odd" behaviors in all of the animals. If you are not familiar with what thumbnails "normal" behavior looks like, it might be worth keeping them in a separate enclosure and observing them for some time prior to tossing them in with your leucs.


----------



## Froggyboy (Nov 28, 2011)

Thank's for your kind words about My tank. 

All of the above make perfektly sense, do you think it matters wheter the Leuc's are juvenile or not ? They are aprx 10 months old. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert.hallam (Oct 26, 2012)

Hey there, wish i could have found this thread earlier before you got the 30 lectures on mixing frogs which is NOT WHAT YOU ASKED ANYONES OPINION ON. 

But im just letting you know that yes female leucs will eat other species eggs and i dont know where people are getting these responses from about how they wont even go into the variabilis laying site...ive got a 36x18x36 exoterra with leucs and theyre commonly wedged into the vents on top of the tank, in other words theyll climb and find eggs, theyre not terrestrial. 

But in the past i had leucs mixed with tricolors in a 125 gallon x-high. Watched a female leuc first push the tricolor off the eggs and then eat the entire clutch. Seperated them the next day hahaha 

So yeah, the frogs will probably get along fine and there have been tons of successful breeding mixed groups of frogs without a doubt, but when leucs get involved they have a great skill for finding and eating eggs


----------

